# Celeb's and Politics...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Who is going to be the next celeb that enters the world of politics?

The last few state and national elections have had at least a couple.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Martin Sheen uke:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Didn't Alan Page run for office years ago?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I see where Rob Reiner (meathead) announced he wasn't running for California governor next year. Can you imagine the bill this guy would try to push through.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I suspect Alec Baldwin just may do so.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'll take Ted Nugent ... or Bruce Willis ...

I think Ted is still having way too much fun doing what he is doing ... and Bruce Willis too for that matter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rob Reiner, Alec Baldwin? It's a good thing I didn't read this last night or I would not have slept. How about good old pro gun, gun tottin Tom Seleck (spelling?)


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Whatever happened to Hulk Hogan running for prez?

I'm pretty sure AL Franken will run for senator.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Let's add Arnie the Terminator to the list and he has already won. :eyeroll:


----------

